# Bipolar



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anybody have a spouse who has Bipolar Depression?

My H and I have a very rough month or so, to the point he moved out 2 weeks ago. He developed a EA well sort of. He liked her and they spent a lot of time together talking about our relationship, however she has a boyfriend and is not interested in my H. Anyways he has been very mean and nasty to me for no reason. When he left 2 weeks ago he said he needed space to see if he wanted to stay married. He left peacefully. Two days later he has a major attitude and we have been fighting big time. He now says things like I hate you, you disgust me. I wish I never married you. I am so hurt by all of this. Before we fought a little but nothing major. This seems so out of the blue. Last week I found him hanging out with that girl and I confronted her. When he got home he called and said he was going to kill himself. I did not know what to do, he was crying and i thought he might really do it. I called 911, the sent the police to his apartment and ended up breaking down the door. Now H is really mad and says He can't believe I called the police on him. That has been his new line. I tell him I have issue with son he says call the police that is what you are good at. So I don't think this is a normal response to the situation. Why on earth would he be mad that I loved him enough to respond when he threatened to kill himself. Then I have been talking to his mother and she said he has Bipolar. I knew a long time ago he suffered from depression but that did not seem to be the case because he actually had more energy and seemed very productive compared to the depressed person who can't get out of bed. I think this whole thing is his Bipolar manic episode but he won't even listen to anyone suggest that he might be depressed, he won't read anything or do anything about it. He only has the bad attitude towards me so I sometimes wonder if it is just me and I am looking for an excuse. I don't know, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with any of this and might be able to give me some insight.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like we're in the same boat.. here's my story..

My DH's mother is bipolar and he wont admit it, but I believe he has it too. We got into this big argument last week, and I packed a few things to leave, he grabbed a knife and threatened to kill himself, and I did the same thing you done, I called 911. They came out and done absolutely nothing. Threatened to take me to jail instead of handling him... His excuse was his mom done it when he was living at him, and it made him stick around so he thought it would work on me. I fooled him wrong. He says he doesnt need help, admits he has an anger problem. What he doesnt realize is he's slowly pushing me further away. 

It sounds like your DH may very well be bipolar, seems he is showing the signs. If he seeks help and gets on the meds for it, he will be a totally different person. But, in order for someone to get help, they have to want help. Don't push it on him, just try your best to support him. Don't blame yourself. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sparkle - hey - did you even check out depressionfallout.com?

I think it sounds like he might be bi-polar, severely depressed, or suffering from some other sort of mood disorder. The folks at that site might know a bit more about this sort of thing.


----------



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Guy,

I did check it out but it does not get a lot of action. I am really having a hard time with this and am looking for all of the support and advice I can find. I have also posted my story on another bipolar message board. Thanks so much for your advice the other day. You really got me moving in a better direction.


----------



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am so angry right now. My 9 yr old spent the afternoon with his dad. He same home and said dad said to ask someone about his why his door was broken down and about calling the police. Not knowing what he said to him. I tried to lightly tell my son what had happened. My son said he told his dad that he should call the police on who ever broke down the door and he said he was and he was getting a lawyer. So now my son not only has to deal with his father having left but his father playing mind games to. I dont understand what point he had to even tell him anything about it and then leave it for me to explain to him.


----------



## JourneyThroughLife (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, a friend gave me the link to your post. My husband was diagnosed with bipolar disorder in Oct 2007 and was hospitalized 5 times in the first 1 1/2 years after being diagnosed because of suicide attempts/being suicidal. Even with the diagnosis and with meds and therapy it has been a long road and still is.

He has to want the help though. Do not let his self-destructive behaviour destroy you. Please feel free to PM or email me anytime. And check out the link on my profile. I blog about my husband's and my journey through his mental illness (hence my username)


----------



## thrasher (Jul 19, 2010)

Honey, dealing with a bipolar person is harder than child birth. They seem crazy. then u try thinking maybe it is you. its not! My husbands bipolar and stopped his meds and doctors all on his own. He thinks its for the best but know i wanna leave him, but there are children involved. I understand hang in there.


----------



## thrasher (Jul 19, 2010)

Your husbands a hot mess right know keep ur distance. Just explain to ur son the best way u can.


----------

